# Kurze gepolsterte Hose gesucht



## Goldi03421 (13. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte gern zum Mountainbiken eine kurze, gepolsterte Hose. 

Vom Design gefallen mir die Platzangstshorts sehr gut (Preis ist leider sehr dick) nur sind die nicht gepolstert.
LINK
Könnt ihr mir noch andere Hersteller solcher Hosen (eher lässig eben) empfehlen?

Günstige Alternative auf die ich durch das Forum aufmerksam geworden bin ist natürlich Engelbert Strauss. Darauf brauchen wir auch nicht näher eingehen - wird getestet und es gibt ja schon genug dazu zu lesen. 

Bei den aktuellen Temperaturen könnte man ja noch eine enge gepolsterte Radhose drunter ziehen - aber im Sommer wirds wohl definitiv zu warm mit zwei Hosen oder? Welche engen gepolsterten Hosen wären zu empfehlen?

Ich hoffe ihr habt ein paar gute Tipps parat


----------



## Cool Breeze (13. März 2011)

Ich habe ne gepolsterte Unterhose von Odlo. Sehr praktisch, kann man mit jeder ungepolsterter Hose (ich trage auch eine Platzangst - kann ich nur empfehlen) kombinieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goldi03421 (13. März 2011)

Also du ziehst eine drunter..mh..hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt..dachte nur, ist im Sommer vielleicht viel zu warm...


----------



## Cool Breeze (13. März 2011)

Nö, das geht eigentlich. Die Platzangst Hosen haben ja auch noch Lüftungsschlitze.


----------



## LeonF (13. März 2011)

Nö ist eig echt nicht zu warm... hast du dir schonmal die Fox hosen angeschaut?
Die sind eigentlich super und auch nicht zu teuer...


----------



## Goldi03421 (13. März 2011)

Fox Hosen habe ich auch ab und an schon einmal gesehen...falls jemand noch paar tolle Shorts verlinken kann, würde ich mich freuen...gern gepolsterte für unten drunter und locker geschnittene für drüber


----------



## trixter78 (14. März 2011)

http://www.hibike.de/shop/catalog/t...0168&groupID=940&btn_submit1=Suche+starten...

Die Innenhosen sind eigentlich bei fast allen Hosen dabei.


----------



## Pusher123 (14. März 2011)

Von Platzangst kann ich nur abraten, meine Meinung nach ( hab ne Hose von denen ) ist das eine sehr schlechte Qualität.


----------



## Priest0r (14. März 2011)

In der Troy Lee XC Short ist ein Sitzpolster mit drin.


----------



## Goldi03421 (14. März 2011)

@trixter78: Dein Link scheint defekt zu sein  Was genau wolltest du verlinken?
Edit: jetzt klappt der Link wieder 

@Pusher123: Bei den Preisen auch noch schlechte Quali wäre ja schwach. Na ma schauen ob i mir die Shorts mal bestelle.

@Priest0r: Die Troy Lee schaut auch ganz brauchbar aus. Kostet aber auch ne gute Stange Geld. 

Welche Unterziehhosen wären denn empfehlenswert? Wobei ich echt Zweifel habe da nicht drin zu schwitzen..


----------



## LeonF (14. März 2011)

Also ich find Shorts mit eingenähten Innenhosen sind echt ein guter Kompromiss. und ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit außergewöhnlichem Schwitzen... 
Ich finds echt super angenehm...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Panscher (14. März 2011)

Pusher, kannst du die schlechte Qualität mal näher beschreiben??

Hab auch Oryx und bin sehr zufrieden!


----------



## Goldi03421 (16. März 2011)

Werd mir die Tage mal in ein paar Shops was anschauen und probieren gehen...mal schauen was es so gibt...


----------



## Mattulla (16. März 2011)

Cool Breeze schrieb:


> Ich habe ne gepolsterte Unterhose von Odlo. Sehr praktisch, kann man mit jeder ungepolsterter Hose (ich trage auch eine Platzangst - kann ich nur empfehlen) kombinieren!


 

Mache ich aus so. 

Habe diese hier von Shimano, gab es mal im Angebot bei Rose.


----------



## Mattulla (16. März 2011)

Goldi03421 schrieb:


> Werd mir die Tage mal in ein paar Shops was anschauen und probieren gehen...mal schauen was es so gibt...


 

Ich habe die Flash und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Vorallem dies Lüftungsmöglichkeiten sind sehr angenehm.


----------



## buschhase (16. März 2011)

Bei HiBike gibt es zur Zeit diese hier, allerdings nurnoch in Größe S.

http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...FOX-Launch-MTB-Short-Gr-S-black-Mod-2010.html

Ich persönlich fahre eigtl auch immer mit der Kombi Short und gepolst. drunter. Zu warm war es mir bisher noch nie richtig.
Wobei ich auch so im Winter fahre und mir dann auch nie zu kalt ist.  Wahrscheinlich Personen abhängig.

Wenn du nicht soviel Geld für gepolst. Hosen ausgeben willst, empfehle ich dir auf Aldi und Lidl Angebote zu warten. Da zahlste dann 8,99 oder so für eine Hose, die nicht so lange hält wie die anderen. Dafür kannst dir aber direkt 3-4 für den Preis einer anderen holen.


----------



## Goldi03421 (19. März 2011)

Habe nicht viel in den Shops gefunden  Hier gibts auch nicht so viele Fachhändler. In den normalen Sportabteilungen der Kaufhäuser hängen hauptsächlich enge gepolster Radhosen - habe ich getestet und für negativ bewertet...damit komm ich nicht klar...diese engen Hosen..da würde ich mir bei jeder Tour wünschen gleich wieder heim zu kommen um das Teil auszuziehen..jetzt muss ich ne gepolsterte Short finden, bei der es keine extra enge Innenhose gibt, sondern das Polster so in die Hose integriert ist..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h2okopf (19. März 2011)

Ich glaub, da wirste wohl nix finden, weil das der Grundidee zuwider läuft.


----------



## Onze80 (19. März 2011)

Hab mir vor ein paar Tagen diese hier bestellt:

http://www.zweirad-stadler.de/Fahrr...id=699&ArtikelID=18793&lss=fahrrad_bekleidung

Innenhose hat ein gut sitzendes, relativ dickes Polster. Der Stoff der Innenhose ist "netzähnlich", d.h. es hat kleine Belüftungslöcher.
Die Überhose sitzt gut, ist dehnbar, hat verstellbare Bundweite und Netzeinsätze zur Belüftung.
Insgesamt sehr guter Eindruck für 60 Euro. Einen wirklichen Erfahrungsbericht kann ich leider - bei den derzeitigen Temperaturen - noch nicht geben. Die Hose ist eben wirklich für den Sommer gemacht...

P.S. die Aldi Hosen würde ich nicht mehr kaufen. Habe im Herbst zwei lange gekauft, aber die sitzen einfach nicht richtig. Das Polster sitzt zu weit vorne, was sich spätestens nach einer Stunde im Sattel schmerzhaft bemerkbar macht...


----------



## Tobi555 (20. März 2011)

Ich bestize mittlerweile 2 Stück von diesen hier:
www.bike-discount.de/shop/k744/a3104/back-country-bike-short-greenish-grey.html
Ich bin einfach begeistert. Passen mir perfekt, Verarbeitung ist super und optisch sagen mir die auch zu. Fahr damit problemlos auch längere Touren.
(Sehen auf den Bild kürzer aus, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind)
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Goldi03421 (20. März 2011)

h2okopf schrieb:


> Ich glaub, da wirste wohl nix finden, weil das der Grundidee zuwider läuft.



Aber es gibt kurze Hosen mit Polster und das ohne solch eine enge Radhose..nur muss ich sie finden..eine von Gore hatte ich an, aber die war einfach zu teuer. Oder halt mehr Sitzfleisch trainieren


----------



## Robby78 (20. März 2011)

Wie soll denn da das Polster genau an den Stellen bleiben, wo es benötigt wird, und das alles ohne zu scheuern? Das würde keinen Sinn machen, daher gibt es keine lose sitzenden Hosen mit Polsterung - jedenfalls ist mir keine bekannt.


----------



## LeonF (20. März 2011)

Ja aber es gibt weite Hosen mit gepolsterter Innehose... Und die find ich irgendwie bequemer


----------



## Chrisinger (20. März 2011)

Also ich hab nur Platzangst-Sachen und bin mega zufrieden damit. Als gepolstere Innenhose habe ich zum beispiel eine von Protective, gibts bei Rose für 25


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. März 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur Platzangst-Sachen und bin mega zufrieden damit. Als gepolstere Innenhose habe ich zum beispiel eine von Protective, gibts bei Rose fÃ¼r 25â¬



Darf ich fragen wie groÃ/schwer du bist und welche GrÃ¶Ãe du bei der Innenhose von Protective genommen hast?

Edit: Hat sich erledigt. Habe jetzt einfach mal ein Schwung bei Rose bestellt. Mal schaue wie welche Hose passen wird.


----------



## Chrisinger (21. März 2011)

Ich hab eine M, bei 1,74 und 72kg. Denk eine S würde mir auch passen, bin aber ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Polster.


----------



## Goldi03421 (21. März 2011)

Chrisinger schrieb:


> Also ich hab nur Platzangst-Sachen und bin mega zufrieden damit. Als gepolstere Innenhose habe ich zum beispiel eine von Protective, gibts bei Rose für 25



Super - dann wird mir die L passen bei 1,81/80kg - Danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butch (22. März 2011)

Hi,

fahrt Ihr die Shorts auch auf langen Touren ? Bieten sie auch bei Mehrtagestouren guten Komfort ? Scheuern die Oberschenkel nicht bei so locker sitzenden/flatternden Beinen ?

Will mir auch eine kaufen und bin bisher nur enge Hosen gefahren, deshalb bräuchte ich ein paar Infos.

VG
Butch


----------



## Chrisinger (22. März 2011)

Also bei mir scheuert da gar nix, war auch schon eine Woche damit in den Alpen. Fühl mich in Shorts viel wohler, wie in so engen Radhosen


----------



## Bernhard3 (22. März 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Ich bestize mittlerweile 2 Stück von diesen hier:
> www.bike-discount.de/shop/k744/a3104/back-country-bike-short-greenish-grey.html
> Ich bin einfach begeistert. Passen mir perfekt, Verarbeitung ist super und optisch sagen mir die auch zu. Fahr damit problemlos auch längere Touren.
> (Sehen auf den Bild kürzer aus, als sie in Wirklichkeit sind)
> ...



Hallo
Habe heute zum ersten mal auch die MSX Short angehabt, wunderbar mit einer Short zu fahren.
Hatte bis jetzt auch nur die engen Hosen an.
Besonders gut finde ich die Reißverschlüße über den Oberschenkeln zum belüften, habe sie heute schon gebraucht 
Das Polster finde ich auch gut, ist aber nicht zu vergleichen mit einem Polster von meiner Gonso Hose das ist um einiges besser.
MfG Bernhard


----------



## Butch (23. März 2011)

Bernhard3 schrieb:


> Habe heute zum ersten mal auch die *MSX Short* angehabt....



Hi,

habe mir die Short angesehen und gleich mal bestellt. Sieht gut aus das Teil. Die "Platzangst" sagen mir vom Style her nicht so zu.

VG
Butch


----------



## Goldi03421 (27. März 2011)

So nun kam meine Bestellung an. 

Hatte eure Empfehlungen berücksichtigt und verschiedene Hosen bestellt. 

Am besten hat mir eine Radhose von Gonso gefallen: LINK
Ist zumindest die Hose mit dem besten Polster. 

Alle anderen Hosen haben wesentlich dünnere Polster. Auch die Innenhosen der Fox Shorts sind sehr schwach gepolstert. Ranger & Sergeant haben das gleiche Polster.
Die Innenhose von Protective ist fast noch dünner als die Fox würde ich schätzen (aber nur minimal) Erscheint mir irgendwie fast sinnlos die anzuziehen. Da kann ich mir ja gleich zwei Unterhosen anziehen und komme aufs gleiche Ergebnis  

Werde morgen mal beim biken die Gonso testen. Nun bräuchte ich noch eine normale Short für drüber. Platzangst ist mir eigentlich mittlerweile zu teuer wenn ichs mir recht überlege.


----------



## Butch (28. März 2011)

Hi,

ich habe die MSX probiert. Aussehen und Passform und auch die Innenhose sind gut. Bei 1,75 m und 82 kg hat Grösse L perfekt gepasst, M war am Bund zu eng.

Für meinen Geschmack ist die Hose an den Beinen aber viel zu weit geschnitten ! Hier hätte ich mir gewünscht das sie mehr anliegt, so ist mir das Teil zu flatterig. Deshalb schicke ich sie zurück.

*@Goldi03421:*

Danke für Deine Infos zu den Hosen. Eigentlich war ich an der Protective-Innenhose dran, aber so wie Du es beschreibst brauche ich das Ding wohl gar nicht erst probieren (zu dünn). Da werde ich wohl wie immer auf Gore oder Gonso zurückgreifen, mit beiden habe ich bisher perfekte Erfahrungen gemacht, sind halt immer etwas teurer.

Ich schau das ich mal eine Short von Mavic und eine Shimano XT oder Saint testen kann.

VG
Butch


----------



## Goldi03421 (28. März 2011)

Gern geschehen. Und hier mein Testeindruck:

Die Gonso habe ich bereits vor dem Start wieder ausgezogen  Das Polster ist wirklich sehr dick - und genau das ist das Problem. Da fühlt man sich als hätte man ne Windel um. Geht gar nicht. 

Dann habe ich meine Tour mit der Protective gestartet. Nope! Die ist es auch nicht. Hintern tat trotzdem weh und da hab ich sie kurzerhand wieder ausgezogen  

Habe mir heute beim Stadler eine Vaude Flowride gekauft. Innenhose ist ein Mittelding zwischen der Protective und der Gonso würde ich schätzen. Vielleicht irre ich mich aber auch. Und die Short zum drüber ziehen ist einfarbig schwarz und damit ganz neutral. Passt soweit. 

Jetzt ist das Thema Short abgehakt und ich brauch noch ne anständige Softshell Jacke - aber da werde ich sicherlich im Sport Scheck fündig. 

Danke euch allen noch einmal!


----------



## Bert1409 (6. April 2011)

Ich kann dir, wie Tobi555 weiter oben, auch die Mainstream MSX empfehlen. Sehr geile Hose.

Ich hab die schon paar Jahre und die hält immer noch.
Passform ist auch top. Ich kauf mir keine andere mehr, weil besser gehts eigentlich nicht


----------



## Goldi03421 (6. April 2011)

Bin doch schon fündig geworden  Aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lappy_01 (6. April 2011)

Hi ich habe hier eine Kurze und eine Lange Hose erworben zum Top Preis vielleicht findest hier was 

http://www.bikes-restposten.com/index.php?cPath=43_85 

oder 

http://www.dorcus-shop.de/index.php?cPath=750_755


----------

